# 2018 Tiguan SEL rear traffic alert help!



## B777 (Apr 25, 2018)

I just bought my Tiguan SEL and noticed that the rear traffic alert is not behaving as I thought it should be. I thought when I put my car in reverse, and even without moving, if there are cross traffic behind me, there would be a signal. On mine, however, I've never heard or see anything. I actually spent 1/2 hour in my work parking lot today, trying to see if my rear traffic alert works or not. 

I'm wondering if anybody here can help me understand the rear traffic alert better, and to see if my car behaving as it should be. I have an appointment with the dealer this weekend, and will ask them to fix it if it is not behaving at it should be.

Thanks!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i have an SE 4Motion and i actually turned mine off.
i found it to be too sensitive and would slam on the brakes at the slightest of obstacles. very annoying.

but i can recommend is to just have the dealer techs look at it, they will have the notes for it and can diagnose it far better than we can.

good luck! :beer:


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

B777 said:


> I just bought my Tiguan SEL and noticed that the rear traffic alert is not behaving as I thought it should be. I thought when I put my car in reverse, and even without moving, if there are cross traffic behind me, there would be a signal. On mine, however, I've never heard or see anything. I actually spent 1/2 hour in my work parking lot today, trying to see if my rear traffic alert works or not.
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody here can help me understand the rear traffic alert better, and to see if my car behaving as it should be. I have an appointment with the dealer this weekend, and will ask them to fix it if it is not behaving at it should be.
> 
> Thanks!


Rear traffic alert uses the same sensors as blind spot monitoring. Make sure blind spot monitoring is enabled just to be sure. Here is how VW explains how it works: 

"Rear Traffic Alert warns of moving objects directly behind the vehicle, by using its radar-based
sensors to detect vehicle approaching from the side as the vehicle is backing up. Rear Traffic Alert
can also brake when the vehicle is in reverse gear if its radar sensors detect an imminent collision
with an approaching vehicle, and only if the driver is not depressing the brake."


----------



## B777 (Apr 25, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i have an SE 4Motion and i actually turned mine off.
> i found it to be too sensitive and would slam on the brakes at the slightest of obstacles. very annoying.
> 
> but i can recommend is to just have the dealer techs look at it, they will have the notes for it and can diagnose it far better than we can.
> ...


I think mine might have slammed on the brakes once, but I did not get warning of anything going by. On my previous car, whenever there is a car passing, the rear traffic alert will beep and the blind spot monitor light will light up. Is VW system the same?


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

nottusyor said:


> Rear traffic alert uses the same sensors as blind spot monitoring.


Are you positive about that? I was under the impression that the blind spot monitoring was based on sensors in the side mirrors since they would be better angled to detect a car in your blind spot.

I also thought there were separate radars in the corners of the back of the Tiguan that were used for cross-traffic alerting?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

NewJettaLease said:


> Are you positive about that? I was under the impression that the blind spot monitoring was based on sensors in the side mirrors since they would be better angled to detect a car in your blind spot.
> 
> I also thought there were separate radars in the corners of the back of the Tiguan that were used for cross-traffic alerting?


Blind spot monitors use the same radars in the rear bumper. They've got a pretty wide field of view.

I've only had the rear traffic alert issue a warning beep at me once when backing out of a space as another car was coming along in a tight parking lot. I had actually already seen the car and was just crawling slowly out rather than being at a complete stop and it didn't like that. Just the beep though, didn't apparently get close enough for it to hit the brakes harder for me.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Rear traffic alert*

Are you sure that your rear traffic alert is on? If you go into the little menu in front of the steering wheel and go to assist systems make sure the rear traffic alert box is checked.


----------



## B777 (Apr 25, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> Are you sure that your rear traffic alert is on? If you go into the little menu in front of the steering wheel and go to assist systems make sure the rear traffic alert box is checked.


Yeah, I found the setting and they’re checked. Do you know if the car needs to be in motion for the rear traffic alert to work? I believe i had emergency braking applied once while pulling out. But that seems to be no a very friendly implementation of cross traffic alert.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah you need to be moving. Then it'll beep at you and if you don't heed that, brake for you.


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

B777 said:


> Yeah, I found the setting and they’re checked. Do you know if the car needs to be in motion for the rear traffic alert to work? I believe i had emergency braking applied once while pulling out. But that seems to be no a very friendly implementation of cross traffic alert.


The car needs to be in reverse with your foot off the brake for rear cross traffic to work. And yes, I'm positive that it uses the Blind Spot sensors.


----------



## B777 (Apr 25, 2018)

Talked to the dealer, and what they mentioned is what you all are saying. I guess it's just different expectation from owning a car with cross traffic alert before.


----------

